# Program to recover files from an HFS Filesystem?



## Book (Jun 27, 2007)

Hello dear users,

I am looking to find a program to recover deleted/corrupted files on a HDD that has been used on a mac computer. I am using windows and for NTFS and FAT file systems there are many DIY software solutions to recover any files that haven't been too damaged (if it wasn't considered an advertisement, I would mention my favorite).

So are there any similar ones for data recovery of HDDs that have been used on Macs? (If possible I would like to install the program on windows and run the recovery from there). 

Thank you!


----------



## tompatrick (Apr 19, 2010)

It's certainly possible; if you don't have another Mac available then you can run Mac data recovery software on Windows host system which will recover lost and deleted data from your HDD. For windows based OS, you have to install and run a Mac data recovery software on windows. I would suggest you to visit the http://www.stellarinfo.com/mac-data-recovery-on-windows.htm, and download the free version of the software.



 Download the software on PC and install
 Attach your Mac HDD to PC and scan the drive.
 The software will lists all recoverable deleted files in a tree view.
 To make the recovery, you need to buy it.
 
If you have further question related to your query then kindly mention it.


----------



## procten (Feb 16, 2012)

Hi friend,

Hard disk drive gets corrupted due to many reasons. Yes, there is recovery software, which I have used for similar problem, to perform MAC recovery from hard disk. I recovered all my lost and deleted data after using this software. You can download the trial version of this recovery software and, if satisfied, can purchase the full version.

All the best..


----------

